# Concession! Come check out the new webdesign.



## Immelmann (Feb 1, 2009)

I try not to be too much of a whore with my comic, and I didn't join the forums to advertise, but hell, what's to lose? I've just now completed a total overhaul of my webcomic's website, and now I'm going to advertise teh heck out of it.

So! I invite you all to read my webcomic, Concession.
http://concessioncomic.com/
Please forgive filler sketch that's up there at the moment.

I'll boil it down for you: It centers around the cast of a movie Concession stand but eventually evolves into slightly-supernatural drama sort of thing with plenty of sex, violence, and gay themes.

So check it out! Post if you're an old fan, a new fan, or if you get some sort of sexual thrill out of telling me why my comic sucks.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 2, 2009)

Firstly, needs MOAR NICOLE.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 2, 2009)

I've liked the comic for a while now.  I like the new site design.

PUT THE FUCKING PHONE AWAY KELLY FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUU-

Pretty slick.  Browsing through the character bios was smooth.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 3, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Browsing through the character bios was smooth.



Yeah, that works pretty well.  Nice job all around.


----------



## JTigerclaw (Feb 4, 2009)

I like the new site design, but I like the old one too... I'M SO TORN!  D:

I remember I about had an orgasm when I saw your old design, and it gave me a bunch of ideas for my own redesign (which is scheduled to be completed around 2049).

Also, I need to catch up on your comic.  It's gotten a lot gayer since last I read it (and I mean that as a true fact and a compliment, not an insult).  Also, more blatant sex-ness.


----------



## gero (Feb 12, 2009)

yeah the character bios were great. did you code up the revisions yourself? it seems like you know flash pretty well from what animations and things i've seen. anyway, my boyfriend and i are both stupidly addicted to your comic and i just had to shout some accolades. i hope you keep up with "at the heart of it all" too, i love the single panel illustrations.


----------



## alaskawolf (Feb 12, 2009)

it looks really good, nice job   i did love the old one too though 


all the comic needs is moar postal wolves


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 12, 2009)

gero said:


> yeah the character bios were great. did you code up the revisions yourself? it seems like you know flash pretty well from what animations and things i've seen. anyway, my boyfriend and i are both stupidly addicted to your comic and i just had to shout some accolades. i hope you keep up with "at the heart of it all" too, i love the single panel illustrations.



It's not Flash, it's Javascript, actually. Aaaand no I didn't, it's something I learned in Web Design class.
But thanks :B


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Feb 24, 2009)

I've really enjoyed the comic for the past year now. I've always like the random information at the bottom. Also, as said before, more Nicole.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 24, 2009)

Flabbergasted Breakdancer said:


> I've really enjoyed the comic for the past year now. I've always like the random information at the bottom. Also, as said before, more Nicole.



Friggin' Nicole-whores...

A follow-up on Thonnen's situation might not be bad... right?

EDIT: At the Heart of it All should get a bit more advertisement at the main Concession page, just my opinion.  Also, a way to skip back to Concession from AtHoiA would be good - if there is a link back, I can't find it.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 24, 2009)

Tycho said:


> A follow-up on Thonnen's situation might not be bad... right?



Right!


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 24, 2009)

Todays episode made me laugh so hard.  I love Matt and Joel, they're the best.


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm going to get back to Thonnen some time in the future, really, it's just that her plot no longer has any effect on the main one (not reeaaallly anyways), so I need to take care of things at home before checking up with her. I am looking forward to her plot, though, it should be interesting.

And um, yeah, I still need to work with getting Heart (and Chronicles) better integrated with the site. The initial plan was to have a box/section to show what has been updated, so you'd see Heart show up when it's a new one, but I clearly have not done that.


----------



## Takun (Feb 25, 2009)

Personally, wish Cecil was in it more.  I've enjoyed it for awhile now.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 25, 2009)

Just thought I'd echo the 'MOAR NICOLE' part.

She's the scalie, right?

Moar of that.


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 25, 2009)

You're thinking of Angie. Or Thonnen. Nicole is the skunk, the boy skunk.
_Duh._


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 25, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> You're thinking of Angie. Or Thonnen. Nicole is the skunk, the boy skunk.
> _Duh._



Oh. Yeah. Right.

Well, more of the green one anyway.

>_>


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 7, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Oh. Yeah. Right.
> 
> Well, more of the green one anyway.
> 
> >_>


 lmao.  Embarassing...




I can't wait for Joel to kill Millicent, or atleast attempt to.  She's getting on my nerves...who stops lesbian action, seriously?


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 7, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I can't wait for Joel to kill Millicent, or atleast attempt to.




She's strong and a hottie....can't kill that!



> who stops lesbian action, seriously?



That's gonna end up in someone's signature block.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 7, 2009)

o.o; it's three megs big... how in hell can a single page consist of three megs o.o;

fix the size issue and it would be wonderful Imm


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 7, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> She's strong and a hottie....can't kill that!
> 
> 
> 
> That's gonna end up in someone's signature block.


 Lol, I wish it would .  

I don't have any trouble with the size of the pages, they load just fine for me.


----------



## Cero (Mar 7, 2009)

Heh, I'm kind of obsessed with this comic, really. x3


----------



## serious-stripes (Mar 10, 2009)

Just wanted to say how much I like this comic. I just discovered it a few days ago as a result of the advertising that has been aforementioned. I haven't quite caught up yet but so far it reminds me a lot of the Class Menagerie web comic, which just happens to be one of my all time favorites.

So keep up the good work!!!


----------



## FurForCameron (Mar 14, 2009)

EDIT: I freaking love this webcomic. It's got everything that makes it what it is. You earned yourself a fan, and I don't know why alot of other comics don't have the integrity yours does. I applaud you, you are a genius in every right.


----------



## Immelmann (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments, you guys. You're so sweet.

The FA ad I bought was money damn-well spent!


----------



## Candii_Racoolf (Mar 17, 2009)

I freaking love this comic. I read all of it last night within like... two hours. Matt is freaking adorable.


----------

